# Stockport Audi Service, do NOT wash my car!



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This situation has totally been resolved now, see my latest post on page 4. 21st Jan 2016*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I took my car into a service today (25/04/2014) at Stockport Audi.
Specifically asked on the phone when booking, do NOT wash my car. 
Also told the reception, who wrote it in the job sheet, and on tag on my key.
I left printed messages on my dash, on my rear parcel shelf, on the driver seat, on the passenger seat(in the service book).
I'm funny about scratches, wash my car myself twice a week, and when I use to take my Civic into Honda for services, they would occasionally still wash it, despite been told not to, hence all the printed bits of paper all over the car.

Here is what happened when the Audi Technician drove my car...





Not impressed!

After reviewing all the footage on my dash cam, it appears my car was NOT washed after all.
I don't know if it was simply work place banter, a bit of joking around or they were really gonna wash my car, and decided against it after realising they were been recorded, or simply forgot.

I'm unsure if to complain, or simply bring it up with the manager of the branch.
At the end of the day no damage has been done, I don't want anyone to get into trouble, and I may have to go back there next week to get some worn anti roll bar brush links replaced, so same theory as not upsetting your waiter in a restaurant.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Hmm really worth £110 an hour for that service lol, go find a good local indy


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Share your concern re washing, especially like morons whose voices were recorded on your video.
At least my dealer asks if I want my car washing/valeting. Often it's a waste of time anyway because you can take your car in clean, but once you have driven home again it can be even dirtier than when you set out
This (and courtesy car provision, whilst they can be helpful to some) helps keep their hourly rates up. £119 last time I asked.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, did you want it f'ing washed or not f'ing washed?

Seems the spanner monkey was not f'ing sure.

Must admit never have any probs at my Audi garage, it's in their service system as "do not wash as if you do and there are any marks I will get it detailed and then pay for the service less the cost of the detail after its done." I also leave post it notes on dash, seat, steering wheel so it's clear.

Note you also tell them that washer fluid is full. I do this as well after debating the charge for new stuff once and they had the nerve to say they'd taken mine out and refilled with Audi approved, then I asked what colour audi approved wash was and we looked in the bottle and it was the same colour as the bottle of Autoglym I carry in the boot. Cost deducted from final bill. funny that!


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Well, did you want it f'ing washed or not f'ing washed?
> 
> Seems the spanner monkey was not f'ing sure.
> 
> ...


I once got charged for "washer fluid" a few years ago, was only a couple quid, and I think it was at Honda and not Audi.
But just seemed like nonsense, as water is practically free at home, or I can pay 49pence for massive 2Litre bottle at Sainsbury,
Audi (Manchester) did once give me a free bottle of screen wash, left it the cup holder after a service, was not on the bill.

The service today (just an oil change, and 'health check') cost £189, but its the Audi Dealer stamp you're really paying for.

I think the fact they didn't wash my car means I should just let it go, its clearly a conversation that they never intended for Customers to hear.
But if I was ever caught talking about clients, their work etc in such a manner I would lose my job.


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Its amazing the stuff you catch on dash cams, yesterday I caught the car infront of me going through a red light, I have caught people pulling out without looking, pedestrians crossing when its not safe to do so.

I never saw the value of them before getting one installed, but If anything I wish I had more of them around the car.
These days you gotta protect yourself from liability


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Idiots tbh, did they wash it in the end? sounded like they were going to out of badness. They dash cam's really do pick up everything will need to get one! funny thing is if you forwarded this link to Audi cs they would be less than impressed, maybe you would get a good will voucher and that fat bald guy would get reprimanded


----------



## leonneab100 (Nov 7, 2014)

You need to complain to the dealer manager mate. My TT is vinyl wrapped so cannot be washed with normal washing products and high power pressure washers. 
I insist on mine not being washed too.
Considering the price Audi charge one expects a high class service. Stockport have fallen short I'm afraid and I'd expect the manager to be disgusted by their employees actions/comments


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You must complain, even no damage done,they are just idiots.
Hoggy.


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

bhoy78 said:


> Idiots tbh, did they wash it in the end? sounded like they were going to out of badness. They dash cam's really do pick up everything will need to get one! funny thing is if you forwarded this link to Audi cs they would be less than impressed, maybe you would get a good will voucher and that fat bald guy would get reprimanded


Doesn't appear car was washed, after viewing all the footage (ive only set dash cam to record when ignition is on, but can be programed to record when there is impact vibratation or movement when parked).

It was parked in the workshop for about an hour, so unless they washed it inside the workshop on the ramp, seems it was not washed.

I couldn't tell if they were joking or gonna do it in spite, as the bald guy said "make sure you put it in for a wash after you're done"

I think I will post it on their facebook, give them a chance to reply.
Im not really after anything, certainly don't want anyone to lose their jobs, I may need to use Stockport Audi again in future.
Question is do I do it now, or after they give me a quote for the anti roll bar brush links?
Suppose I should wait till I have the quote on Monday, and take the car to Manchester Audi?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Wait until after the quote.
I caught out an Audi Tech from Sinclair Audi for not replacing oil & filter & even now regret not reporting him. 
I watched him replace every thing on a Sat morning, but he was doing the same to dozens of others as 10 years later he was prosecuted for stealing £1,000s of Audi parts.
He was a young fella with a family, so silly me thought I don't want him to get the sack.
Hoggy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

For me it's more about the principal of it, no respect for the customer, if that's there attitude how do you know they are carrying out the work that your paying them for. I would be going to another dealership if there's one close by. I wouldn't want anyone to loose there job either but as Hoggy says sometimes you don't get what you pay for. Years ago I bought a mr2 t-bar (showing my age :wink: ) anyway I took it for a service within a couple of days, the dealership call me up tell me the brake discs and pads need done, it was quite pricey at the time but I agreed to the work. When I got home before going to pick up the car I checked through the receipts and paperwork and was shocked that the brakes had been done 2 months before I got it at another dealership. I was only a young guy at the time but I was furious, when I went to pick up my car I asked to speak to the manager showed him the receipt for the brakes. He apologised gave me the service for free and my next 2 Toyota services (not that I ever used that dealership again). I just think your right to expect better from your local dealer although as you say they were probably just doing it for a laugh.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I see what you are saying but from the audi man's point of view as you have made notes everywhere he is taking the p*** maybe you should have made one note and explained briefly why you dont Want it washed. Yes he shouldnt have said it but it is a joke with that many notes.


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

If it was me, I would find it hard to justify paying Audi dealer prices for that kind of service.
Based on the conversations heard, just how much care do you think they took with the service, or indeed , if it was done.
Not really an advert for Audi customer care.
I would name and shame, but would also look to getting it serviced next time at somewhere who appreciated your custom.
Don't think it would be a bagging offence either, but certainly wouldn't want to pay monkeys like that to look after my car.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

I would say its a tough one to call. I know how it is to be very protective over your own property, especially when you obviously take great care of it. An, yes they sound like a couple of tools the way they where talking. 
On the flip side, its so typical of todays society. As soon as someone is caught on camera or quoted as saying something everyone else is jumping on it open mouthed, as though they would never do such a thing. An we all know everyone has done it in the work place in some form or another. Its tough sh*t they got caught out! :lol:


----------



## hepton (Jun 15, 2014)

First guys taking the p***(because of the notes) bald guy doesn't give a [email protected]@k about your car . Not what you expect for the prices they charge. you got to show them it . :x


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like work banter to me, remember what happened to Richard keys and Andy Gray :lol:


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

You have to show the manager this, how else can he make sure it doesn't happen again to someone else and he can also use it to improve his service. Most managers would be grateful for this sort of thing to be brought to their attention, it might only be work banter but he could loose customers over this and get a bad name in the process.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jonathanhaslam said:


> I think I will post it on their facebook, give them a chance to reply.
> Im not really after anything, certainly don't want anyone to lose their jobs, I may need to use Stockport Audi again in future.
> Question is do I do it now, or after they give me a quote for the anti roll bar brush links?
> Suppose I should wait till I have the quote on Monday, and take the car to Manchester Audi?


1. Do the facebook thing.
2. Fit the drop links yourself - its very easy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ian222 said:


> I see what you are saying but from the audi man's point of view as you have made notes everywhere he is taking the p*** maybe you should have made one note and explained briefly why you dont Want it washed. Yes he shouldnt have said it but it is a joke with that many notes.


I'm thinking the same too. Yes there is a shittty attitude but these people are mechanics not diplomats. They are working on other people's cars every day so they kind of take them all for granted and probably can't understand why some people cherish their cars.
I do think though that the excessive number of notes all over the car is insulting their intelligence. It also makes you seem to be overly obsessive - certainly in their eyes. You were just setting yourself up to have the p*** taken by these guys and being the type they are I'm quite sure they would have happily washed your car with the dirtiest cloths they could find it they thought they could get away with it. I'm sure just one note in a prominent position would have been just as effective.
One thing's for sure - I'm warning more and more to the idea of a dashcam.


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

4 printed A4 notes on the car is overkill, I wasn't out to ofend their intelligence, rather was covering myself, giving them no excuses later on for not having seen the notes. I've put single notes on before and Honda still washed my car, back then I had a black car which was a scratch and swirl magnet. It's quite hard to get dealers to admit to any damage or negligence on their behalf. I totally get what you are saying, they are back of house grease Monkey mechanics and not the smartly dressed well spoken front of house sales staff. Clearly I wasn't suppose to hear the conversation. And we have all said stuff about people/clients when we thought no one was hearing, just most of us not stupid enough to get caught on camera. My camera does play a musical tune/beep on ignition so that should have been their first clue.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You don't have to be stupid to get caught. Look what happened to Gordon a Brown when he was PM and got caught out with a live mike in his car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jonathanhaslam said:


> 4 printed A4 notes on the car is overkill, I wasn't out to ofend their intelligence, rather was covering myself, giving them no excuses later on for not having seen the notes. I've put single notes on before and Honda still washed my car, back then I had a black car which was a scratch and swirl magnet. It's quite hard to get dealers to admit to any damage or negligence on their behalf. I totally get what you are saying, they are back of house grease Monkey mechanics and not the smartly dressed well spoken front of house sales staff. Clearly I wasn't suppose to hear the conversation. And we have all said stuff about people/clients when we thought no one was hearing, just most of us not stupid enough to get caught on camera. My camera does play a musical tune/beep on ignition so that should have been their first clue.


Would guess the dash cam was not an Audi supplied part, so doubt they even realised what it was. That's the key issue here, many of the 'highly qualified technicians' know very little about the cars they work on, they just change the oil & filters and if something's broken (which they know as you've taken it to them to fix in the first place) main dealers tend to unbolt the part, throw it away and fit a new one.

Would guess most dealers have a couple of proper mechanics, the master tech or whatever who understand engines etc., but majority just follow the pictures in the book.

They also don't get the £150 per hour the dealer charges, a young guy at a dealership is only on £22k or so, pretty much minimum salary, not going to get much for that?


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

You have to tell the manager, my son is a manager in an Audi dealers and he said next time it could be one of these secret shoppers and then all hell would break loose and the bloke would definatley be let go! He would rather know so he could have a private chat and sort it out!


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

After reading everyone's comments and thoughts, I have decided I will let Stockport Audi know.
I'll message them directly, as oppose to Audi UK Customer service, and will probably do it via a email or private facebook message, not trying to name and shame, or lynch a couple technicians, but to give them a chance to respond to my message and make improvements.

I've tried to be fair, include everyone's comments and explanations.
I plan to message them on Monday, after I have the quotes for the anti roll bar brush links.

If anyone thinks I should add/remove anything let me know.



> Dear Manager of Stockport Audi,
> I would like to start by pointing out it is not my intension of complaining or to cause anyone to get into trouble, definitely not a reprimand or lose their job, but it is my hope that after reading my message and watching the attached in car dash cam video clip you can improve upon your Customer Service experience.
> 
> My dash cam records automatically, I was not intentionally trying to catch someone out.
> ...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think you are right to bring it to their attention in the polite manner you have drafted and I think you have included important points like their flippant attitude which may carry forward onto the way they work on the car and the matter of possible spiteful action.
As always with these kinds of letters its best to keep it brief. Perhaps you could lose the section about forums and using indies.
On the other hand you could include a reference to the servicing section on Audi's web site where it encourages you to use a main dealer because ....
"We believe you should expect excellent service every time you make contact with us.
We train every member of our team to ensure that you receive the highest standards of customer service.
We want to make sure that you enjoy a consistent, helpful and stress-free experience whenever you're in contact with us."

You may also want to make the point that the event was recorded because that's the way your dashcam works by default, not as an intentional act on your behalf with a view to possibly catching them out.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just be sure to never, ever go back to this dealer.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Just be sure to never, ever go back to this dealer.


+1


----------



## kullykang (Feb 16, 2015)

Id be p***ed off mate, i agree with the comments above. you shouldnt go back there.

on another note, which Dash cam are you using? im interested in getting one, can you provide a link?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kullykang said:


> Id be p***ed off mate, i agree with the comments above. you shouldnt go back there.
> 
> on another note, which Dash cam are you using? im interested in getting one, can you provide a link?


Yes - +1


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Just for the sake of diplomacy, you may want to change the privacy settings of your youtube video, so people will need a direct link to view it. You can always change the settings if you want the world to see at a later point..

And +2 on the dashcam


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I think that the mechanics (or whoever they were driving your car into the service bay) were offended at the implication that the car washing services provided by their garage are incompetent, and by extension, that they are too.

The sad truth is even main dealer washes are generally done by less well trained staff who have never even heard of the two bucket method.

I recently had some warranty work done on my 981 Boxster at Burgess Hill (Mid-Sussex Porsche). I asked them not to wash it twice, but I stopped short of leaving written instructions in the car.

Of course, when I picket it up they had washed it. I was furious, but it's too late by then.

The trouble is 90 percent of their customers are only too grateful to get a complimentary wipe over with a gritty brown sponge. I am with you in the ten percent that would rather drive through a sandstorm than have these sort of people wash my car!


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

Why are so many of you worried about what the dealer will think of this, they mucked up and should be told! If your concerned about the consequences go to another dealer next time! Long term this sort of thing can end up costing everyone at the dealers money which is not good for the dealer or the customer.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> I see what you are saying but from the audi man's point of view as you have made notes everywhere he is taking the p*** maybe you should have made one note and explained briefly why you dont Want it washed. Yes he shouldnt have said it but it is a joke with that many notes.


This ^

All they are doing is taking the p*** out of your slightly over the top procedures :wink:


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

jokskilove said:


> Just for the sake of diplomacy, you may want to change the privacy settings of your youtube video, so people will need a direct link to view it. You can always change the settings if you want the world to see at a later point..
> 
> And +2 on the dashcam


Set video to unlisted now


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think you are right to bring it to their attention in the polite manner you have drafted and I think you have included important points like their flippant attitude which may carry forward onto the way they work on the car and the matter of possible spiteful action.
> As always with these kinds of letters its best to keep it brief. Perhaps you could lose the section about forums and using indies.
> On the other hand you could include a reference to the servicing section on Audi's web site where it encourages you to use a main dealer because ....
> "We believe you should expect excellent service every time you make contact with us.
> ...


Thanks, have added a extra line to the letter.
"My dash cam records automatically, I was not intentionally trying to catch someone out."


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

kullykang said:


> Id be p***ed off mate, i agree with the comments above. you shouldnt go back there.
> 
> on another note, which Dash cam are you using? im interested in getting one, can you provide a link?


Everything you need for dash cam in my thread here
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=973602

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261514372113? ... rmvSB=true

There are many models on eBay, the 0805 with GPS and internal memory is the best I could get at the time.
There are cheaper 0801 and 0803 models.
The units are repackaged and sold on by several UK brands, seen them for sale at the Gadget Show Live at the NEC recently, but they 1080p models were priced £100+, if you can wait a couple weeks delivery get a 1296p resolution from eBay for £67.99

Independent reviews here:
http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/mini-0805/


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

jonathanhaslam said:


> kullykang said:
> 
> 
> > Id be p***ed off mate, i agree with the comments above. you shouldnt go back there.
> ...


I am also keen on getting one of these. Where are you taking power from?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the exact same dash cam. Mine is hard wired into a constant live in the fuse box with a switch out of sight near the OBD port. 
I mounted on the drivers side of the driver mirror and modified the mirror housing so that the power lead goes through the mirror stalk.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Matt B said:


> I have the exact same dash cam. Mine is hard wired into a constant live in the fuse box with a switch out of sight near the OBD port.
> I mounted on the drivers side of the driver mirror and modified the mirror housing so that the power lead goes through the mirror stalk.


Did you hide the adaptor behind the dash as I assume it is a standard 5v 1A?


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

CWJ said:


> jonathanhaslam said:
> 
> 
> > kullykang said:
> ...


I have a hardwire kit, which wires into the fuse box, got the hardwire from eBay (in my thread) and paid a car audio/radio guy to wire it. It was a bit trial a error, the hardwire kit didn't seem to like the earth in my fuse box (perhaps something to do with canbus), so a new earth had to be found.

The wire runs up though the window pillar, through the roof lining with some slack. 
I now use a TomTom mini to micro USB adapter which is very small and compact.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CWJ said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I have the exact same dash cam. Mine is hard wired into a constant live in the fuse box with a switch out of sight near the OBD port.
> ...


Yeah just cable tied it securely in there


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Just got a phone call direct from the mobile of the soon to be new manager of Stockport Audi, who will be taking over as manager of Stockport Audi in the next 24 hours (Im sure unrelated to my message).

He gave me an apology and will be looking into the mater, and having a word with the guys in the clip.
I told him repeatedily that I do not want anyone to get into deep poo or get fired.
He said they won't get into 'too much' trouble, but that it was not acceptable behaviour or what they expect from their staff.
Whilst not yet manager today, he didnt want my message to go unresponded today.

I also told him I am still awaiting a quote for the anti roll bar brush links, I wasn't saying I wanted a discount or anything(but I would welcome one), only that I am chasing, as I've already called this morning asking for a quote price.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

People who are dumb, don't like being reminded they are dumb by notes like "Please do not wash my car."

The place is disfunctional, mean, and rude. Find another dealer and show your video to the head of the old dealership. Tell him you'd like the employee in question spoken to about respecting simple customer wishes.

And no, it doesn't matter if they washed your car in the end or not. They were clearly being jerks about being told what to do with YOUR car.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > I see what you are saying but from the audi man's point of view as you have made notes everywhere he is taking the p*** maybe you should have made one note and explained briefly why you dont Want it washed. Yes he shouldnt have said it but it is a joke with that many notes.
> ...


He was not insulting their intelligence. He was being clear about his wishes. It's his car. They just wanted something to bitch and be tough guys about at work and his notes were the thing today.


----------



## beachgang (Jun 28, 2014)

When we use Audi dealerships we are paying a premium. We are prepared to pay this premium for a first class service. If we decide not to accept any services offered then that is our choice as a premium paying customer. You need to walk into the General Managers office and complain about this ridiculous situation.....I agree! how do you know these 'trained professionals' have looked after your car during the service if those 'professional's caught on camera are anything to go by?? I certainly wont have my car washed by my local Audi dealer!! 8)


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

I had to watch the video twice as the first time was without sound and wondered what you were on about. I'd personally go to the manager and ask him to explain to his staff that people like you and me spend hours and hundred of pounds making sure our cars are washed/dried/clayed/polished/sealed/waxed is a certain way to assure the paintwork is in great condition and one bad wash can ruin all of that, and that is why the signs are there.

... Maybe attach this video and say if you hard your car washed to this level of detail, would you like someone with a bucket and a sponge having a go at it?!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Now, that is effort, but the big question to the Enzo owner...

"Do you want it F'ng washed?"


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow, thats cleaner than mine before it was even washed! :roll:


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

I also got a Facebook message yesterday, after I private messaged them and email them.

Hi Jonathan, thank you for getting in touch and sharing this information with us. I'll highlight this with the Stockport Audi team and either myself or one of my colleagues will be in touch shortly.

Many thanks,
Jason Fisher
Divisional Marketing Manager

Still no news on the quote for the anti roll bar links, after 2 calls to dealer and text to the manager himself, kinda makes me think they don't want my repeat custom anyways. That's fine I'll spend my cash elsewhere


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Think it would be safer for your car to go elsewhere anyway


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Just got a phone call from 
Stockport Audi Aftersales manage (seems everyone is a manager of something these days, who manages the managers? lol)

And he also extended his applogies, and he said the lad (not sure the one driving, or the bald one) has been delt with as a internal matter.
How it was out of character, and how devasted the lad was.

A quote for the advisory anti roll bar links is on the way to me in the post, and if I call up before I come the aftersales mananger will 'look after me personally' and give me a discount -didnt specify how much.
He said I can come get the advisory work done any time in the next 12 months.

Not sure i'd want to go back, or ring ahead if I was, they probably put a note on the system for me, beware of extra difficult and fussy customer lol.

Overall I am happy my messages was responded to by the various managers, and it was picked up, and they have acknowleded the mistakes and hopefully make amends, and a discount is a nice gesture.
Gonna put this behind me.

Might invest in a dash cam for the rear of the car now... )


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Good news!

Rather off topic, but got any photos of that carbon wrapped key that you mention in your signature? Looked into this for a while and couldn't find anything


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I appreciate that this topic has been well discussed on the forum. But I would like to share my experience.

A couple of years ago my previous TTR went in for a routine service. The dealership washed and cleaned my car. Apart from being badly washed, when I opened the door there to greet me was an interior that had been wiped over with a gloss cockpit shine polish. The dash, door panels,my fine leather napa seats - it was horrendous. I went back to get the service advisor to show them my car, she looked at my car and said oh my god I will get the service manger which she did. He couldn't believe his eyes. The garage asked if I would leave my car and duly gave me another courtesy car. It took them nearly a week to remove the gloss polish. Their valeting was done by their contractor and their 16 yr old who had just started - just my luck.

Any way I now make sure that they are told in no uncertain terms don't wash my car. Despite this, took my other Audi there gave the same instructions etc. they even wrote on the key fob don't wash car, and yes you've guessed they washed it absolutely furious.

So I totally understand the actions of the original poster


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

adamccc said:


> I had to watch the video twice as the first time was without sound and wondered what you were on about. I'd personally go to the manager and ask him to explain to his staff that people like you and me spend hours and hundred of pounds making sure our cars are washed/dried/clayed/polished/sealed/waxed is a certain way to assure the paintwork is in great condition and one bad wash can ruin all of that, and that is why the signs are there.
> 
> ... Maybe attach this video and say if you hard your car washed to this level of detail, would you like someone with a bucket and a sponge having a go at it?!


And then a bird pooped on it.


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

adamccc said:


> Good news!
> 
> Rather off topic, but got any photos of that carbon wrapped key that you mention in your signature? Looked into this for a while and couldn't find anything


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8j-A4 ... 2317568840










You can get it with and without the TT logo.
The TT logo does make a rectangular bump









Ive had mine on for about 1 year, some of the edges have frayed a bit, when that happens I find a really quick pass with a lighter burns/melts away part of the sticker thats peeled away


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

The trouble with a carbon-wrapped key is that there is not enough room to place multiple messages asking for it not to be washed.

I would instead go for a large heavy key ring in cast iron, embossed in bright red letters "Don't wash this car".

MAybe spend the money on some drop links instead!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think I'd go there again. As much as you hear tales of kitchen staff spitting (or worse) in food you complain about and send back, you can't be sure that the reprimanded staff won't do something unpleasant with your car while its with them for the day and out of sight of supervision. Can quite imagine one pissing in your boot under the floor where you wouldn't know until weeks later when it started to smell.
I suspect that your best defence against unwanted car washes it to wash it yourself and give it a couple of generous coats of wax before going in to hopefully protect the paintwork.


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Went back to Stockport Audi today, *amazing *service.

Long story short, passenger window regulator broke, making horrible crunching noises, jammed half open/closed. Had to pull the glass up by hand just so it appear closed, stop low life's been tempted to climb in.
Phoned Manchester Audi first, and they wanted £60 just for investigation fee, and no slots until Tuesday next week, no courtesy car's until March.

Then I remember what the Stockport Manager(s) said to me last time, that "if I ever needed anything in future to call them directly and they would _take care _of me"

Took a bit of ringing around yesterday, as some of the staff have changed, but managed to speak to a couple people who remembered the dashcam incident. 
_James _spoke to the top manager _Chris_, who then arranged to have my car in first thing 8am this morning.

Dropped the car off with a lad called _Scot_, brand new Audi TT S Line TFSI 230 courtesy car waiting for me (only had 34 miles on the clock!), still had the plastic on the rear seats, and brand new carpet mats unopened. 
Picked my car back up after work, window fixed totally free of charge as a goodwill gesture, no charge for courtesy car, fuel or anything. Chris the manager himself greeted me, paper work done with just a signature and 30 seconds.

Very pleased with the much improved customer service.
I was so impressed, hand wrote them a thankyou letter and left them a box of Chocolates 
Really goes to show you need to give everyone a second chance.
I have no reservations with using Stockport Audi in the future.

PS They did the smart sell thing with the courtesy car, really got me thinking how much I'd like a mark 3 TT for my next car.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds good so they didn't wash your car this time then :lol: my car will be going in for a service next month or 2, hoping to get a mk3 for the day, do you normally have to request a certain car for a courtesy car?


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

I went for a service at Stockport Audi a couple years ago, and requested a Audi Q7, they said they had none. In the end they gave me A4, which I didn't care much for, found it handled like a brick compared to the TT.

Scot said to me "I understand you had some issues last time, do you want us to wash your car today" 
I just laughed and said "No, its raining later... Please do not wash my car"

It was dark and raining when I collected, cant tell if it was washed or not. Not gonna review the dashcam this time, incase I find something that I don't like or upsets me again.
Just happy I got my window fixed before the rain game. I had actually cashed some money out, incase I needed to pay. Very relieved nothing to pay. Used that money to treat the GF and mother in law to a meal after collecting car, everyone was a winner today


----------

